

Meerkat Gets Smarter with Machine Learning and PredictionIO with iOS Swift Code - tstonez
http://blog.prediction.io/meerkat-meets-machine-learning/

======
tstonez
We wrote this blog post about Meerkat to showcase some of the features you can
build using PredictionIO (Open source Machine Learning server).

------
davient
Nice!

